# Dressage Blog



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope this is allowed.

After a rocky year of so I've just bought a new young dressage horse. With this exciting prospect I have decided to start a little blog (because I love writing!) in which I want to monitor his training, lessons, shows etc. Share how I balance college life and horse life. Research some horsey topics of interest (eg feeding, competition psychology, biomechanics of dressage) and write little articles on them. 

If any of you like following blogs feel free to take a look. I've only just started so there's not reems of stuff up yet. Also if any of you have any post ideas I'd be delighted if you could tell me. Just an indication as to what people might like to read.

If this isn't allowed deepest apologies.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

